
Tech companies have seen worker protests, but they are still far from democratic - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/class-inequality-law-justice/brishen-rogers-solidarity-silicon-valley
======
jimrhods23
"including Facebook’s sharing of data with the dark arts firm Cambridge
Analytica—and ever-growing worries about the tech giants’ monopoly powers."

We only care about this because it helped Trump win the election. Ask yourself
this: If this helped Hillary win, would you care? I'm guessing we wouldn't
even be hearing about it now and anyone that mentioned it would be laughed
at/silenced.

Our privacy always matters, regardless of the politics of the day. When a
Democrat becomes president, these discussions will most likely go away.

Zuckerberg certainly doesn't care about your privacy. He only wants to please
the masses so he can go back to ruling the world.

"There is also a third option, which would be just as momentous: workplace
democracy. By which I mean, we should ensure that tech workplaces are governed
in accord with basic democratic norms and ideals"

Why do tech workers need to have a union? They are paid more than most jobs in
the world and can pick/choose where they work.

Unions will only limit the good employee's pay and allow the lazy/mediocre to
take over. Not to mention making it impossible for a small company to survive,
because of the regulations that are involved with unionization.

It's great for changing the landscape to mostly large companies and the
government..which is what happens in Countries like Sweden and Norway...but
terrible for people that want to start their own company.

------
NotPaidToPost
"workplace democracy" is nothing new. The common name is 'socialism'...

